# Help Please



## bethydiane (Jul 7, 2008)

We just got Alex 10 days ago. He is eleven weeks old and we are having trouble with him biting and barking aggressively. Once he gets going, he won't stop and telling him "no" just makes him want to do it more. I've had to get up in a chair to where he couldn't reach me and other times I've had to retreat to my bedroom to keep myself from strangling him out of frustration. I know it's always the owner's fault for the pup's behavior but I can't see what I'm doing wrong. We aren't playing aggressive or competitive games and I'll just be sitting with him on the floor and when he starts chewing on my shorts I stick a chew toy in front of him. He pushes it out of his way and continues to gnaw. When I walk away from him he bites my ankles and calves. When I tell him "No" he gets angrier. What do I do?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

The place my boys go to day care and train at has a great little write up to help others understand puppy biting. You can read about it here http://www.geminidogs.com/puppy_biting.htm Hope this help.

Would love to see some pictures of Alex.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I have to wonder if he's really "angry". He sounds just like a normal pup that's excited and attemping to get you to play. Do you have plenty of chew toys with diffetent textures? Lots of toys to play with him? He will need alot of play to tire him out. A tired puppy is a good puppy! eace:

It takes awhile for them to understand how to play with you and that you prefer not to be bitten. That's how they play in the litter, but biting and wrestling with each other. It's also hard for him to understand what you mean by "no". It has no meaning for him and when you get up on a chair it probably seems like a game to him.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> The place my boys go to day care and train at has a great little write up to help others understand puppy biting. You can read about it here http://www.geminidogs.com/puppy_biting.htm Hope this help.
> 
> Would love to see some pictures of Alex.


Thanks for the link. Good article and looks like wonderful place to leave your furbabies.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They have to be taught not to bite. It's part of the training they get from their mothers before they ever come to us. Apparently it takes some longer than others to "get" that it's not okay. My guess is your puppy is picking up on your frustration and upset. The anger you're ascribing to him is probably nothing more than exuberance and determination to play the game. I was reading recently that puppies learn early on that anything that gets your attention is good. Whether it's positive or negative attention seems to matter little to them.

I would tell him a firm (but not angry) no when he does it and put him in his ex-pen or crate. Give him a little time and then let him out to play again. If he begins to bite again, repeat the process.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

sometimes i think it is "over-play".

He's a pup and just like a toddler using his mouth and paws and nose to explore. First off, make sure he is not over-tired, that is, getting enough naps.

Have him burn off extra energy with little walks, chasing balls, etc.

Finally, when he demonstrates this behavior: simply say "no." stay calm and put him in his crate - -no drama on your part -- once he's calmed after a bit, let him out.

He'll learn that being a wild man is not the way to stay next to you.
Really it is a maturity curve. Have fun.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations on getting a new Hav puppy and welcome to the forum! 

Do you know who Alex's breeder is, who is dam and/or sire are? Could it be he was taken away from the litter at a very young age?

I know that puppy's excitement can often seem quite aggressive, but I do agree that it will help if you are consistent with correcting him and removing him from the situation that causes the nipping. Barking is a tough one! It is best to ignore it after the first 'no, ssshhh' I think. The more attention we give the barking, the more it becomes a form of communication.

It is tough :frusty: and I don't blame you for wanting to keep your distance at times. Do you have a good relationship/contact with Alex's breeder? What would they recommend?

Does he have a pen or enclosed area that is his space? How does he sleep at night? Is he docile when you comb/brush him and/or bathe him? Just asking some questions that might help trigger some solutions.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

When he gets overly aggressive with biting try to roll him over on his back and wait until he calms down making eye contact. If you watch a mother with her pups, she does the same thing. It sends the message that you are the dominant one. He is most likely acting the way that he did with his litter. That is how they play with each other.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> When he gets overly aggressive with biting try to roll him over on his back and wait until he calms down making eye contact. If you watch a mother with her pups, she does the same thing. It sends the message that you are the dominant one. He is most likely acting the way that he did with his litter. That is how they play with each other.


Yeah, this is good. I did this as well with Henry, minimum once a day, for about 45-60 seconds, at a different time during the day.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Please take this biting very seriously. Here is a good article as well. Bite inhibition is the single most important lesson you must train your puppy. Something tells me he wasn't trained either by his mother , littermates or breeder. here is the link http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/puppy-biting


----------



## bethydiane (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you all for your advice and concern!  I've been trying the "redirection" tactic where I'll try to get him to bite his toys instead of me. Telling him "No!" wasn't working even in my calmest but stern voice. That seems to provoke him more. If he doesn't take the bait of a chew toy and gets to point where I can't put him on his back to calm and his bites become painful I tell him "No play" and sit up on the couch away from him. He usually then goes to eat or play with his toys. We got Alex from a puppy mill and I am sure he was taken away from his family too early and had no interaction with other pups like he should have had. While I know many say it's not right to support puppy mills, my opinion is that those animals deserve good homes just as all do, if not moreso. 

I will take all of your advice into consideration. We start puppy kindergarten classes on Saturday. Wish us luck!


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

I have been reading all the great advice from everyone, but wonder if any biting is okay. Casey nips playfully at my calves, feet and toes. She also gently mouths my fingers. I find it endearing. However, if she gets a little overzealous and bites too hard, I yell 'ouch' and walk away. I guess I am wondering if I should I be stopping the 'playful' nips and mouthing (??).


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think puppy class is a great idea for both of you  You received a lot of advice and you just have to try what works for you. 

As to some biting be okay, remember they are lil pups, they don't know when things are okay, when they are not. What we do is have hand puppets. I know it sounds silly but to this day when my maltese wants to wrestle, she runs and grabs one of the hand puppets so we will wrestle her


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Monte still mouths my hand, he never bites down though. This is also his way of getting me to play if I am sitting on the couch, he jumps up grabs my hand with his mouth, butt up in the air, tail wagging a mile a min. and growls like a mad man. It's the funniest thing, he does not bite or pull on my hand just puts it in his mouth.
Riley on the other hand just stand in front of you and stomps his front feet and if that doesnt work he will wack you with his paw.


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

Once again everyone here has given you good advice. Take heart though...we went through it with Boo. I think he thought his name was "No Bite". He WAS the King of the "drive by biting"!!! During his play sesion or RLH session he would run by, nip our toes, shins, fingers, clothes or whatever he could get a hold of and run off. He has turned a year now and I noticed the other day that he doesnt bite/nip anymore even when we play. The Obedience training helped, first it established who is the dominant one, the rolling on the back, the eye contact, but more than anything was patience and consitency. I even bit him back once or twice. Used to be if I put my hand out to him he would nip it. Now he will lick it or just sniff it or thinks its there for petting. The barking, for us this was also consitency and patience. But we also taught him how to speak as part of his "tricks". So I think that he now also understands the command "No Speak" ! Because if he is ever barking and I want it to stop, if I say no speak he ends it. The obedience classes taught Boo and I how to listen/understand each other.


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh man, I am right there with you. My Pele' who is now 11 weeks old is the same way!!! By the way, my pup is from a breeder. As a matter of fact, Pele's father is a show dog that went to Westminister. (Which I didn't even know until after I brought Pele' home). I just knew the breeder was very into health testing and raising healthy dogs. So please, do not feel guilty about where you got your dog. I think it is just a personality thing. Maybe even an alpha dog thing. I was so concerned about the barking and nibbling, that I have taken money out my savings to hire a trainer who will start working with Pele' in a few weeks. To my surprise, the trainer is not at all concerned. She says he is just being a high-strung puppy. So I have to have to have faith that she knows her stuff. I think there is hope for our pups yet. I think we just have to be consistent.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

SnobunnieNY said:


> I even bit him back once or twice.


ound:ound:ound:ound: OMG that is so funny - if you've ever seen the kid's movie "Snow Dogs" you'd be laughing even harder.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I noticed I forgot to say welcome... so, welcome!!! 
Would love to see more pics of your furbaby!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The word "no" means nothing unless you mean it. They understand dog language. They have to translate Human language. Watch Caesar.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

bethydiane said:


> I know it's always the owner's fault for the pup's behavior but I can't see what I'm doing wrong. We aren't playing aggressive or competitive games and I'll just be sitting with him on the floor and when he starts chewing on my shorts


If it helps, I don't agree that it's always the owner's fault. As breeders, we should breed dogs that have good temperaments and make sure the puppy is well socialized.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Monte still mouths my hand, he never bites down though. This is also his way of getting me to play if I am sitting on the couch, he jumps up grabs my hand with his mouth, butt up in the air, tail wagging a mile a min. and growls like a mad man. It's the funniest thing, he does not bite or pull on my hand just puts it in his mouth.
> Riley on the other hand just stand in front of you and stomps his front feet and if that doesnt work he will wack you with his paw.


Monte sounds like Shelby. She does that with me. She will take my finger and then back up a little, no growling. She just wants my attention. Kodi will just bark at you, then kick his ball at you so you will play with him.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Bethydiane,

Lincoln was also very "bitey" and aggressive with playing when he was a puppy. We tried everything - squirt bottle, loud NOs and high pitched yelps, grabbing his cheek and tugging it like our breeder suggested, etc. In the end, he grew out of it. Of course, it is very important to continue being consistent with telling him NO, even though you may not be seeing results. 

Lincoln was a very "oral" puppy - he needed lots of chewies to get some of that "biting energy" out of his system. Chew toys were not appealing enough - we had to go for the really tasty stuff like flossies, dingos, snozzles, etc. - basically animal parts - not artificial stuff. Checkout merrickpetcare.com for some great chewies. 

When Lincoln got totally crazy, I would carry him around the house belly up until he calmed down - usually 3-5 minutes. He'd wiggle a bit and then give up. I think the walking motion calmed him, or helped him to give up. I much preferred this to rolling him on his back on the floor.

At 20 mos, Lincoln matured into a very mellow bum. We were concerned that he would never calm down.  Good luck!


----------



## marisoma (Jan 20, 2008)

I can totally relate to this. Giotto at 7mos is still very 'mouthy'. It is more so when he is excited or wants your attention, but he's persistent about it. We've tried ignoring it, turning away from him and giving him no attention. We've tried 'No!' or distracting him. All to no avail.He has adult teeth now and they are strong and sharp. I don't want him to hurt us or others, even if he's only trying to play. I don't know how else to stop it, but it needs to end.

I don't know what advice to offer since I am having the same issue, but I guess hang in there. Hopefully this is something both our guys will grow out of soon.


----------

